
Show HN: NASA Picture of the Day – a cool Mac menu bar app for science geeks - andresousa
https://nasapicture.com
======
nblavoie
Great job! Some remarks:

No dual monitor support.

The set as wallpaper feature set the wallpaper as the small-sized version of
the photo. It's pixelated.

How can I quit the app ? The right click method to quit the app won't show a
dialog... ?

The textarea doesn't support mouse wheel scroll. I can't scroll neither with
the vertical bar ?

~~~
andresousa
Great feedback! Thank you!

\- "No dual monitor support"

awesome feature! I'll work on it.

\- "set the wallpaper as the small-sized version of the photo"

Should be the hd image. I'll investigate it and hopefully fix it soon!

\- "How can I quit the app ?"

cmd+q when the popup is opened. Right-click the menu icon is definitely a very
good suggestion! I'll implement it.

\- "The textarea doesn't support mouse wheel scroll."

If you tap "Read more", it will allow you to scroll. There's a known bug that
shows the scroll indicator when the textarea is minimized though. I'm working
on it.

Again, thank you so much for your great feedback!

------
missmadeleine
Interesting idea. Will it always be limited to Macbook users?

------
adblu
fuck macbook. worst stuff ever.

